# Cerabis tank and coils



## morras (1/5/16)

Who has stock , for the dealers that don't have when will u have ?


----------



## morras (3/5/16)

Nothing , nad , niks ?


----------



## Robert Howes (3/5/16)

I just got mine from Vape King.


----------

